# Looking for the best aquatic store in Kamloops



## Veolfa (Oct 17, 2017)

Leaving for Kamloops in the moning. Since it's a much larger town I thought I would check out the fish, plants, and stuff. Looking for interesting probably expensive betta fish, guppies, and platies. Sponge filter if possible and live micro cultures for fry


----------

